# Keyless entry remote



## altiima927 (Nov 16, 2006)

My keyless entry remote broke yesterday on my 05 altima. Do the ones on ebay really work? How do I program them or do I have to take it to the dealer. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i always lose my fobs.. the ones on ebay are great.. bid on a brand new one .... 

HERE ARE THE INSTRUCTION TO PROGRAM A NEW FOB.

The horn chirp can be disable by pressing the lock and unlock buttons simultaneously until the hazard lights flash, and to enable press the lock and unlock until the horn chirp. 
To reprogram (enter new ID) key fob (keyless remote controller) follow the steps. 
1. Close all doors and lock all doors 
2. Insert and remove the key from the ignition key cylinder more than six times within 10 seconds. 
(The hazard warning lamp will then flash.) 
NOTE: 
Key should be withdrawn from ignition key cylinder completely each time. 
NOTE: 
Do not rush the insertion/removal key cycling process. The side 
marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this step is 
accurately completed. 
3. Insert key on ignition key cylinder and turn ignition key switch to "AAC" position 
At this time, the new ID code is entered and original (previous) ID codes are erase. 
4. Press any button on the new remote controller once. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash) 
NOTE: 
Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button 
is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful. 
The side marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this 
step is accurately completed and programming is successful. 
If there is only one remote controller skip step 5. 
5. Additional ID code entry 
Release the door lock, then lock again with door lock/unlock switch 
(In power window main switch) 
6. Remove key from ignition 
7. Unlock driver side door, open driver side door and then close the door. (END) 
NOTE: 
If you need to activate more than two additional new remote controllers, repeat 
the procedure on step 5 "Additional ID code entry" for each new remote controller. 
NOTE: 
Entry of maximum four ID codes is allowed and any attempt to enter more will be ignore.


----------



## mnelloco (Nov 23, 2006)

*remove remote key*

i buy a new remote control, i already have that programming but the old remote i give to my dad, how can i remove the old remote control from my car so when my dad use that remote my car don't unlock and lock the door. so i just need to know how to remove a remote key from my car.


----------



## goatty9 (Jun 2, 2005)

Will this work for a 2001 sentra 1.8L ?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

goatty9 said:


> Will this work for a 2001 sentra 1.8L ?


ID Code Entry Procedure

To enter the ID code, follow this procedure:

"Setting Mode":

1. Close and lock all doors.
2. Insert and remove the key from the ignition more than six times within 10 seconds. (The hazard warning lamp will flash twice). At this time, the original ID codes are eliminated.

ID Code Entry:

3. Turn ignition key to "ACC" position
4. Push the "lock" button on the new remote control once(for example, if the door is locked using the remote controller during this ID code entry state, a new ID code can be entered). At this time, the new ID code is entered. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash twice).

Additional ID code Entry:

5. If you need to activate additional remote control units, unlock the drivers door, then lock it again(WITH THE DOOR LOCK SWITCH).
6. Push the lock button on the additional remote once.
7. This ID code enable state and setting mode will remain until the drivers door is opened. 



ARE THEY THE SAME ?? I DON'T KNOW I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE READING THROUGH THE OLD PROCEDURE.... THAT'S FOR A SENTRA THOUGH.


----------

